# iPad+souris+clavier



## JP.2A (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
je me suis acheter un iPad avec une souris (Apple) et un clavier(zaggmate) pour en faire un petit netbook apple.
Mais je n'arrive pas a connecter les 2 matériel sur le bluetooth, est ce que il est possible de brancher le clavier par USB ou par autre moyen .

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Sonny972 (3 Avril 2011)

Il faudra m'expliquer ce que tu fais avec une souris sur un iPad. -_-"


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (3 Avril 2011)

Ahhh 

Ca peut être utile une souris si tu tape du texte...

Peu tu me dire une chose :

La souris sur iPad permet-elle de selectionner un texte (pour par exemple faire un copier coller) ?

permet elle de surligner un texte ? (utile si tu tape des textes sur ipad avec quickoffice pour le ettre en gras ou italique par exemple plus facilement qu'avec le doigt)


----------



## dalloz (3 Avril 2011)

Hey ! 

Une souris sur un iPad ?! Euh
Il me semble que le doigt est le seul "dispositif de pointage" prévu par Apple sur l'iPad. 

Ou alors le jailbreake ;
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/utiliser-une-souris-avec-l-ipad-11367


----------



## JP.2A (4 Avril 2011)

Pour la souris pas de problème ...
Mais le problème vien du faite que je ne peux pas connecter mon clavier et ma souris en même temps a cause du Bluetooth, donc je reformule un peu pas ma question, et t'il possible,de connecter via USB, mon clavier (zaggmate) sur mon ipad ?
Merci


----------



## BoloG (7 Avril 2011)

JP.2A a dit:


> Pour la souris pas de problème ...
> Mais le problème vien du faite que je ne peux pas connecter mon clavier et ma souris en même temps a cause du Bluetooth, donc je reformule un peu pas ma question, et t'il possible,de connecter via USB, mon clavier (zaggmate) sur mon ipad ?
> Merci



Si ton clavier n'est pas bluetooth y a peu de chance que tu réussisse à le brancher sur ton iPad, ou alors avec un marteau et de la colle peut être


----------

